# Tornado Volunteer



## Elmore (Feb 13, 2008)

Posted Wednesday, Feb. 13, 2008 
Man on his way to lend a hand dies in crash 


By Seth Burkett 
and Nancy Glasscock
Staff Writers 
MOULTON — A Trinity man on his way to volunteer with tornado cleanup crews in Lawrence County died in a wreck Tuesday morning. 

Floyd Franklin Fagan, 66, suffered fatal injuries when his pickup collided with a tractor-trailer on Alabama 24, eight miles east of Moulton at 8:30 a.m., state troopers said. 

“Mr. Fagan had just filled up with gas for his chain saw,” said Lawrence County Coroner Micah Coffey. “He was headed out to the command post at Fairfield Church (of Christ) to help volunteer with some of the storm damage.” 

“Mr. Fagan was retired,” the coroner said. “His wife and daughters told me that he had dedicated his whole life to try and serve others and that he had been working night and day since the storm hit.” 

Coffey said the vehicles collided at Alabama 24 and Lawrence County 434. The westbound tractor-trailer appeared to have struck Fagan’s southbound pickup on the driver side, Coffey said. 

The driver of the tractor-trailer, Bobby Haynes, 66, of Holly Pond, suffered slight injuries, state troopers said. 

Parkway Funeral Home will announce arrangements for Fagan. 


http://www.decaturdaily.com/stories/4984.html


----------



## Castenea (Feb 14, 2008)

Unfortunately, from the article it sounds like fatigue was a contributing factor to this crash.

This is definitely a case where know when to quit for the day is a life saver.


----------



## glenn31792 (Feb 14, 2008)

Very sad. Thoughts and prayers go out to his family and friends.


----------



## Griffbm3 (Feb 15, 2008)

*It was 0830 in the morning*



Castenea said:


> Unfortunately, from the article it sounds like fatigue was a contributing factor to this crash.
> 
> This is definitely a case where know when to quit for the day is a life saver.



Not to be a nitpicker, but the article said it was 0830 in the AM, this sounds really horrible, sorry to the families.


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Feb 16, 2008)

Griffbm3 said:


> Not to be a nitpicker, but the article said it was 0830 in the AM, this sounds really horrible, sorry to the families.



The time of day is irrelevant when you've been working night and day. For example, I just got back from Springfield, Missouri where at 0830 hours of any given morning I was just wrapping up a 16 hour shift.

Even if he was just starting a "new day" at 0830, he still could have been suffering from lack of proper rest and nutrition.

I'm also saddened and praying for the family and friends.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Feb 18, 2008)

Bigus Termitius said:


> Even if he was just starting a "new day" at 0830, he still could have been suffering from lack of proper rest and nutrition.



Hydration, forgot his ibuprofen. I'm only 43, and it is hard to get moving some mornings. My drug of choice is Naproxin...


----------

